# ¿Como se conecta la batería de respaldo en una alarma?



## maliayo (Mar 17, 2017)

Hola a todos.
Acabo de hacerme con una alarma de vivienda. La verdad es que estoy muy contento con ella, funciona de maravilla. Me gustaría conectar una batería de respaldo para el caso de fallo en la alimentación, que según el esquema del manual de instrucciones puede hacerse. El caso es que no tengo muy claro como hacerlo. ¿Podeis decirme como hacerlo?. Os dejo una fotos. Gracias.


----------



## DownBabylon (Mar 17, 2017)

Que marca y que modelo es


----------



## maliayo (Mar 18, 2017)

Hola. Es china, la caja pone marca Rohs. La compré esperando que fuera un churro porque me costó poco, en comparación con lo que cuestan las que se venden aquí, pero hasta el momento, va de cine. si se activa me avisa por SMS o llamada mediante línea fija y también por tarjeta SIM, y la puedo activar y desactivar a través del teléfono y con un par de mandos a distancia que trae. Tiene para 4 PIR cableados y 99 inalábricos.
lo de añadirle la batería de respaldo, a parte de permitir que siga funcionando si cortan la acometida, es porque en caso de fallo eléctrico también me avisaría, y eso me interesa por la cuestión del congelador...
El caso es que no se como conectar la batería de respaldo. lleva un interruptor para que se cargue, que ahora está en off.


----------



## josemaX (Mar 18, 2017)

RoSH no es una marca https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/RoHS

En las primeras fotos especifica que la batería es 6xAAA. Debería tener un portapilas o sitio para ponerlas o quiza hay otro modelo que lo tenga.

Con información del folleto de tus fotos he encontrado esto (que parece la misma, excepto los leds bajo el display) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/PT2...arm-system-black-white-color/32627837035.html , y efectivamente en el punto 16 dice que "
16.Built-in Ni-Hi rechargeable battery and automatically switchable upon power failure ,and notification will be sent via SMS."​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2017)

O sea que si cortás la alimentación ¿ No funciona ?


----------



## maliayo (Mar 19, 2017)

Ahora no, por eso lo de poner la batería ;-)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2017)

Y dónde está la batería original que lleva ? Debajo de la plaqueta ?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 19, 2017)

No sé por que, pero me da que hay otro modelo similar que lleva las conexiones para la batería y la batería.
Y como siempre se usa el mismo manual para varios modelos; Y sin verlo... 
Quizás use el "truco" de indicar batería opcional,peo no esté preparada. O alguien se ha olvidado, en fábrica, de soldar el conector, que podría ser CN1y la batería siempre hay que pedirla a parte.


De todas fomas, sigo diciendo que estas alarmas que lo tienen todo integrado en el mismo módulo y a la vista y peor aún cerca de la entrada, no me inspiran confianza, de no ser que estén bien ocultas y se usen sólo con los mandos a distancia. 

Saludos.


----------

